# Screen flickering



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

Is anyone's n7's screen flickering? It does it on occasions and usually hard to notice

Edit: it only does this on low brightness, full brightness and it doesn't happen

My n7 is stock non rooted


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

i think i started having that on a pub aokp build, i noticed my background kind of like flickering or something like that. i keep it at a pretty low brightness, i'll have to see if it does it turned up.


----------

